# Random



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What his name? I think if he were my pup his name would be Prirate


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> What his name? I think if he were my pup his name would be Prirate


I wanted to name him that but i went with niko

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Dude this is my dogs brother... Did you get him in Atlanta from a dude on Bankhead?








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha they totally look like brothers! Cute!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh wow! The resemblance is uncanny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

That's so cool... I was just thinking how his brothers and sisters were and I seen him. Does he hark a lot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> That's so cool... I was just thinking how his brothers and sisters were and I seen him. Does he hark a lot?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omggg its sooo friggen cute xD i got him in atlanta i think., im not familiar with atlanta but .. Do u know the street name ? It was something elizabeth lol thats all i know ,,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Yup Elizabeth Andrews... Is he a Greyline Watchman and Cowboy? I wish these guys could meet up again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> That's so cool... I was just thinking how his brothers and sisters were and I seen him. Does he hark a lot?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually he doesnt at all .. Its rare to hear him bark . Hes been such a good puppy for me and my family. I love him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Same here my dog is such a good boy... I'm happy to know that at least one of his brothers has a great home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Yup Elizabeth Andrews... Is he a Greyline Watchman and Cowboy? I wish these guys could meet up again
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes thats the one ! Wow thats so awesome , i remember seeing him and i was actually gonna take him because he looked soo cute but then i fell in love with my puppys eyepatch and he reminded me so much of my colby pit i have in mass because he also has a eye patch thats brindle his name is chico ,, so i got the eyepatch puppy and named him Niko ! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

wow.. thats funny yall found littermates!! lol they are both cuties!!


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Same here my dog is such a good boy... I'm happy to know that at least one of his brothers has a great home
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here man , i fell in love with your puppy , hes very cute .. I just felt so bad for the litter.,the conditions where the puppies were staying is so disgusting and unpleasant,, i had to buy flea products to get rid of all the fleas it had and feed him food because when i got him he was malnourished  but now hes very happy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

I fell in love with my dog when I seen him on the internet. And I've had pitbulls all my life but never had a blue nose and he's everything I can wish for


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I fell in love with my dog when I seen him on the internet. And I've had pitbulls all my life but never had a blue nose and he's everything I can wish for


This is my second, And i do not regret my decision., what your puppys name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah he was covered in fleas, very thin wouldn't eat and shy.. Now he eats everything pure happiness and flea free 😎😎😎 lol


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Yeah he was covered in fleas, very thin wouldn't eat and shy.. Now he eats everything pure happiness and flea free &#128526;&#128526;&#128526; lol


YES ! Exactly the same way niko was ,, it took him about two weeks for him to get use to being here and actually interacting with us ..now we cant keep him away for two seconds lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

His name is Bentley aka well tons of nicknames lol... Has Niko started teething yet?


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> His name is Bentley aka well tons of nicknames lol... Has Niko started teething yet?


Yes but he has so many chewing toys which keeps him occupied ., but he tends to chew on my wall trim but i catch him in the act and correct him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> His name is Bentley aka well tons of nicknames lol... Has Niko started teething yet?


How does he act ? Is he a troublemaker ? Or does he sleep alot lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Wall trimming is better than every pair of headphones I own. He just chewed some like 2 minutes ago and he has tons of toys... But he knows when he did something wrong after a quick correction


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually, we already had this discussion with Niko's owner....but blue nose is just the color of a dog's nose. It's not a type or bloodline of dog. Also the pups don't have paperwork to show these supposed bloodlines so there is no way of knowing what you have. Besides two of those bloodlines are not APBT, they are AmStaff and Bully lines. But more than likely they are none of these lines. The person selling them didn't even take care of the dogs. If they were papered dogs, typically people want to show you proof of what they have. The person selling the pups probably just spit out names of bloodlines to try to upsale his flea-ridden malnourished puppies and make some quick money. All that being said, I am so happy to know that two of them are in safe loving homes! 

Hope you both stick around the forum. There are lots of good things to read and learn here. Just keep an open mind. Read the "stickies" --some good stuff there!


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

He's a weird dog lol... He like to play fetch and run but sleeps like a real man he snoozes really loud


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Actually, we already had this discussion with Niko's owner....but blue nose is just the color of a dog's nose. It's not a type or bloodline of dog. Also the pups don't have paperwork to show these supposed bloodlines so there is no way of knowing what you have. Besides two of those bloodlines are not APBT, they are AmStaff and Bully lines. But more than likely they are none of these lines. The person selling them didn't even take care of the dogs. If they were papered dogs, typically people want to show you proof of what they have. The person selling the pups probably just spit out names of bloodlines to try to upsale his flea-ridden malnourished puppies and make some quick money. All that being said, I am so happy to know that two of them are in safe loving homes!
> 
> Hope you both stick around the forum. There are lots of good things to read and learn here. Just keep an open mind. Read the "stickies" --some good stuff there!


Doesn't matter he's still my dog


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> He's a weird dog lol... He like to play fetch and run but sleeps like a real man he snoozes really loud


Mine tends to sleep alot ., but he doesnt snore ,, right at this moment hes watching the soccer game with me hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Actually, we already had this discussion with Niko's owner....but blue nose is just the color of a dog's nose. It's not a type or bloodline of dog. Also the pups don't have paperwork to show these supposed bloodlines so there is no way of knowing what you have. Besides two of those bloodlines are not APBT, they are AmStaff and Bully lines. But more than likely they are none of these lines. The person selling them didn't even take care of the dogs. If they were papered dogs, typically people want to show you proof of what they have. The person selling the pups probably just spit out names of bloodlines to try to upsale his flea-ridden malnourished puppies and make some quick money. All that being said, I am so happy to know that two of them are in safe loving homes!
> 
> Hope you both stick around the forum. There are lots of good things to read and learn here. Just keep an open mind. Read the "stickies" --some good stuff there!


He was selling them for $40,, But it doesnt matter now, i know my pup is in a good home with people who love and take great care of him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Mine tends to sleep alot ., but he doesnt snore ,, right at this moment hes watching the soccer game with me hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's so cool man I wish these two could meet one day but my dog is in the kitchen waiting for my sister to drop food


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

And one thing I do know is that we do own pitbulls when I went to the vet they told me he's definitely a pitbull


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> And one thing I do know is that we do own pitbulls when I went to the vet they told me he's definitely a pitbull


No offense but vets don't know their rear from a hole in the ground when it comes to breed for the most part. My vet was ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE my dogs were "pit bulls" and they aren't. They are papered American Bullies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> No offense but vets don't know their rear from a hole in the ground when it comes to breed for the most part. My vet was ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE my dogs were "pit bulls" and they aren't. They are papered American Bullies.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It doesn't offend me because I love my dog for being the dog he is. Maybe I'll never know and you people will continue to tell me he's not a pitbull which you don't know either.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Fastmoneytrey. Without the dogs peds even the best vet cannot know a dog is a pedigreed breed. My boy could pass for a bull dog type breed but he is a mutt that I rescued from a shelter. I have no idea what breed he is but it doesn't change anything. He is a great dog. 

So, without having papers for your wonderful looking dog it is not for certain that it is a APBT. What you have is a mixed breed dog that you love and is lucky to have such a good owner as yourself.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Guys, if those dog had those bloodlines that the seller claims, they would be MUCH more then $40.

But besides that, it is SO awesome that you guys found each other!! I wonder sometimes what happened to my boys littermates and if they are well taken care of like my boy is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Guys, if those dog had those bloodlines that the seller claims, they would be MUCH more then $40.
> 
> But besides that, it is SO awesome that you guys found each other!! I wonder sometimes what happened to my boys littermates and if they are well taken care of like my boy is
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pitbull or not., i still love my dog no matter what ., he makes my family and i happy. Theres nothing more i can ask for . Who cares if its a full blooded pit or a mutt. Love it for who it is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Guys, if those dog had those bloodlines that the seller claims, they would be MUCH more then $40.
> 
> But besides that, it is SO awesome that you guys found each other!! I wonder sometimes what happened to my boys littermates and if they are well taken care of like my boy is
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And youre right ! What a coincidense ,, i never wouldve thought someone else would have a dog from the litter i got mines from.. Small world lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Pitbull or not., i still love my dog no matter what ., he makes my family and i happy. Theres nothing more i can ask for . Who cares if its a full blooded pit or a mutt. Love it for who it is
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think more so that's the overall point. I feel people are too concerned with what they have even though no one can really say. Best to stick with dog

Both your pups are cute and how funny that you two happened on here and found each other. Can't wait to see how they grow.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

I had to do this ! 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And to rain on thd parade ive never in my life heard of "watchman"... I have heard of "watchdog"... shows that your puppy peddler has no idea what hes talking about. Who cates most of us have at least 1 unpaper3d dog. My unpaper3d dog gets just as much love as the papered ones.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And to rain on thd parade ive never in my life heard of "watchman"... I have heard of "watchdog"... shows that you puppy peddler has no idea what hes talking about. Who cates most of us have at least 1 unpaper3d dog. My unpaper3d dog gets just as much love as the papered ones.


You left the "3" out of that last papered


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> You left the "3" out of that last papered


Oh just u wait...... this means war


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Oh just u wait...... this means war


Bring it!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And to rain on thd parade ive never in my life heard of "watchman"... I have heard of "watchdog"... shows that your puppy peddler has no idea what hes talking about. Who cates most of us have at least 1 unpaper3d dog. My unpaper3d dog gets just as much love as the papered ones.


I was also curious to what "watchman" was :-/


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> I had to do this !
> View attachment 33609
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is super cool! Dude I'm going to try to make sure I keep you up on his growing. Hope you do the same

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> This is super cool! Dude I'm going to try to make sure I keep you up on his growing. Hope you do the same
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds great man i deff will !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I fell in love with my dog when I seen him on the internet. And I've had pitbulls all my life but never had a blue nose and he's everything I can wish for


 There is no such thing as a " blue nose"..........


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> There is no such thing as a " blue nose"..........


I know it doesn't mean anything it's more so a slang and just describes the dog that's all. I'm not trying to say it has anything to do with his breed


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I know it doesn't mean anything it's more so a slang and just describes the dog that's all. I'm not trying to say it has anything to do with his breed


Not a very good description if you ask me. Looks like a black nose to me.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Not a very good description if you ask me. Looks like a black nose to me.


Well it's whatever you want it to be man......&#128530;


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Well it's whatever you want it to be man......&#128530;


I dont WANT it to be anything. Just merely stating the fact your dogs nose isn't blue. Am I wrong?


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> I dont WANT it to be anything. Just merely stating the fact your dogs nose isn't blue. Am I wrong?


No your not wrong.


----------

